# Stumped by vacancy sensor problem... anyone got an idea?



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

So, there's a Pass&Seymour vacancy sensor that I've been observing with evasive re-trigger problem. The loads are simple incandescent lamps. 

It is the type that can not be set for automatic on, can not be set for permanent-on. If the button is pressed with the lights on, it will turn off. It is basically used like a normal switch with automatic shut off when you forget to turn it off.

If it shuts off on an occupant and an occupant moves within a grace period of 30 seconds, it will fire the lights back up. The problem I've been having is that it will intermittently fire back up on motion after push-button manual shut off.

Checked all connections and it is fine, but when I bench test it in the shop, I couldn't duplicate the malfunction. 

I am stumped... any idea?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

did you try another sensor?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Check the normal things, position of sensor, reflected lighting, air flow from a vent. 
I heard some models have a default delay so as you stumble to retrigger the switch it sees you and turns back on. Off isn't always off right away. 
Last is check to see if you can turn down the sensitivity. 
A small piece of tape can block the offending object that triggers the light.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Check the normal things, position of sensor, reflected lighting, air flow from a vent.
> I heard some models have a default delay so as you stumble to retrigger the switch it sees you and turns back on. Off isn't always off right away.
> Last is check to see if you can turn down the sensitivity.
> A small piece of tape can block the offending object that triggers the light.


The sensor is only supposed to re-trigger after it shuts off automatically. re-trigger is disabled after a manual off using the button.


----------

